

Add your own buttons to Picasa, upload photos all over the Web - brlewis
http://google-code-updates.blogspot.com/2008/03/add-your-own-buttons-to-picasa-upload.html

======
Chriswalkr
Atlast, i was looking at Picasa the other day wishing that it had an upload to
flickr button.

~~~
pistoriusp
I think of Picasa and wish they had an OS X version.

